# Argh, my face doesn't match  my neck HELP!



## PBunnieP (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi All,

I JUST realized today, that I think my face doesnt MATCH my neck! I wore my lovely Dior SkinNude today in Linen and in the bottle it looks great..nice pale beige-yellow colour. But at the end of the day [after 8-10hrs] I checked my face in my compact outside....ITS DARKER! I'm not quite sure if SkinNude oxidized? Or whats going on. I'm not even super oily and even after 8-10hrs...my skin still feels pretty matte.

But right now [with my foundation still on] my face looks like NC25 and my neck looks NC15... I rarely wear low tops so my neck/upper chest doesnt get much sun but even though I wear lots of sunscreen [spf 30-55] and I wear hats, my face gets alot darker. I think it also has something to do with some hyperpigmentation from my acne. 

What do you ladies suggest? 

Do I need to start fake-tanning my chest/neck? 

Or should I just use a lighter foundation that matches my neck and cover it up? If so, what foundation doesn't oxidize and stays true to colour? 

SUPER frustrated being two-toned...can't belive i walked around like this all day.

Thanks in advance ladies


----------



## Cyclothymic (Apr 28, 2009)

I think matching your foundation to your upper chest gives a more natural look than matching to your jaw/side of your face as the inner circle of our faces (especially for WOC) tends to be a shade lighter than the perimeter of our faces.

Also, you might have to get 2 different shades of foundation, one shade that matches your upper chest and another one that matches the perimeter of your face.

In my case, my chest and inner circle of my face is about NC 20 while the perimeter of my face is NC 25 so when I used NC 25 on my whole face, it made my face look darker than my body. Also, I found that using a single shade over my whole face when I'm actually lighter in the center and darker in the perimeter makes my face look mask-like.

I then started to use 2 different shades of foundation and I've found it gives me a more natural, brighter look and adds depth and definition to my face.


----------

